# california poppy...



## armandoarturo (Jan 3, 2011)

hi everyone...
One of my favorite hobbys... its my yard...
I love planting seasonal plants and flowers here and there...
This time I planted california poppies inside the young tortoises area...
They are already growing =)
My concern is....
Are they ok for DTs?
I assumed they where because they are native to the region...
But still, it makes me wonder...
My plan, its to have them grown in there... and by the time they start to decline... tortoises will start merging from hibernation and eat them 

anyone knows if they are ok?


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Jan 3, 2011)

Per this thread they are safe: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread...ed-Greeks-Russians-Sullys-etc?highlight=poppy


----------



## Shelly (Jan 3, 2011)

I have California Poppies all over my property, but my DTs have never shown any interest in eating them.


----------



## moswen (Jan 3, 2011)

i remember reading that they are one of the healthier flowers to feed, if flowers can be considered healthy, but now i can't find the website... 

i've got some for growing this summer for my sulcatas.


----------



## Shelly (Jan 3, 2011)

BTW, the California Poppy is the Official California State flower, while the Desert Tortoise is the Official California State reptile.


----------



## Laura (Jan 3, 2011)

and its illeagal to touch both! HA! 
but plant as many as you want..


----------



## armandoarturo (Jan 4, 2011)

awesome xD
thank you all! xD


----------

